# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  فــــــــــــــــوق الثــــلاثين

## طائر أيلول

*وأخجل أن أبوح*
*أو أرواح ما بين همي* 
*وقلبي المذبوح*
*نثروا الزجاج فوق أحلامي*
*ليفترش تربة وجداني*
*أجهضوا الطفلة في احشائي*
*شردوا كل أفراحي*
*ونصبوا خيمة العزاء*
*في العراء*
*ودفنوني دون عناء*
*فأنا مقبورة والموت*
*هو كل الأماني*
*والمعزون هم ..*
*بقايا من شجنٌ*
*وأبيات رثاء*
*وحدةٌ تُبلور معاناتي*
*وتأبى المكوث إلا*
*في أعماقي*
*لتدق بضع أوتاداً*
*في مسام عظامي*
*طفلة سلبوا مني البراءة*
*وعلقوا العناء قلادة*
*فوق عنقي*
*لأكتشف أن عمري*
*يتصرمُ كي*
*أحيي ميلادُ مآساتي*
*بأ شمعي العشرين التي*
*ذبلت مذ شارفتُ الثلاثين*
*لا أشعر بعمري إلا..*
*حين يقدم أقرب الناس لي*
*الهدايا مغلفة بـعبارةٌ*
*(مسكينةٌ هي)*
*أصبحت ذكرى رواية*
*لفتاةٌ أـو بنتٍ*
*فوق الثلاثين*
*فهل تدركين...؟!*
*أنكِ للضحكة تستجدين*
*وعلى إيقاعاتكِ الحزينة* 
*تثملين*
*فيغيب عقلكِ*
*ظنٌ منكِ أنكِ تسترحين*
*فتُفجعي بوجدكِ*
*لتداوي جراحاتكِ*
*بخنجرٌُ وسكين*
*ولتمسحي الدماء*
*بكأسكِ الذي*
*فيهِ تشربين*
*وتحلمين وتحنين*
*لكنكِ تسقطين*
*في فخ الثلاثين*
*طائر ايلول 22-3-2010م*

----------


## أم غدير

_السلام عليكم_  
_عزيزي_ 
_رااااائعة هي كلماااااتك_  
_سلمت وسلم نبض قلبك_  
_وسلم قلمك لنزفه هذه الكلمااات الرااااقيه_ 
_لاعدمنااااااااك عزيزي_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...

وتطفئ شموعها الناعسة  ...فترتمي على ثرى الألم....!!!


تصوير رائع وحكاية بلا نهاية .!.!




أخي الكريم..طائر....

سلم قلمك الراقي....وسلمت محبرتك الفياضة جمال..!!

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راقت لي تلك العبارات 
سلمت اناملك اخي طائر ايلول

----------


## MOONY

مازل قلمك ينبض بكلمات رائعه وأفكار جديده
ربي يعطيك العافيه
ودام نبضك
نحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*لم ترسم تلك الحروف مشآعرك أنت ..* 
*لكنهآ أرتسمت بروعهـ نـآإدره ..* 
*فًسكبت بقلب رقيق !*
*للعنوآن جآذبيه أخرى ..* 
*تسلمـ ..!*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> _السلام عليكم_  
> _عزيزي_ 
> _رااااائعة هي كلماااااتك_  
> _سلمت وسلم نبض قلبك_  
> _وسلم قلمك لنزفه هذه الكلمااات الرااااقيه_ 
> _لاعدمنااااااااك عزيزي_



سيل من الشكر لك للحضور وإن كان متأخر

----------


## طائر أيلول

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...
> 
> وتطفئ شموعها الناعسة  ...فترتمي على ثرى الألم....!!!
> 
> 
> تصوير رائع وحكاية بلا نهاية .!.!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*والأجمل من هذا هو أن نعود بعد كل هذه السنين*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> راقت لي تلك العبارات 
> سلمت اناملك اخي طائر ايلول



*ونأمل أن تروق لك لآن*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> مازل قلمك ينبض بكلمات رائعه وأفكار جديده
> ربي يعطيك العافيه
> ودام نبضك
> نحياتي



*قد هرم القلم من الكتابة وأمسى من بعيد يراقب أحبابه*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> *لم ترسم تلك الحروف مشآعرك أنت ..* 
> *لكنهآ أرتسمت بروعهـ نـآإدره ..* 
> *فًسكبت بقلب رقيق !*
> *للعنوآن جآذبيه أخرى ..* 
> *تسلمـ ..!*



*وسلم حضورك  هنا ,حتى وأن كان متأخراً*

----------

